
“Don’t Buy A $600 Camera If You’re Just Going To Put A Cheap Lens On It” - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/2013/05/09/cheap-lens
======
zimpenfish
Camera snobbery, pure and simple.

The 18-55mm kit lens you get with the Canons (at least the 300D, 350D, 400D)
is capable of good photos -- if you know what you're doing and work with the
limitations of the lens.

But that applies to every lens and camera.

